# Blue River



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Going back to spend the day on the Blue River, All spring fed, beautiful water. A little family time ! I won't have cell service so I'll catch up tonight.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Have a good time and take pictures!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, what a gorgeous day!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! A real river! And clean enough to swim in. Your pics remind me of pics from my SIL's family. The have get togethers for everything and have lots of family.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Simply beautiful! 

In my area, all the rocks have graffiti, and dirty diapers and beer cans are littering everywhere.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's so sad, Havasu


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe a good thing would be rounding some people up somehow (teens on summer vacation) and clean it up. Just supply drinks and lunch. Some people are just disgusting.


----------

